# Good trails in Saarbruecken, Germany???



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi!

Does anybody know any good MTB routes near Saarbruecken. I know that St. Wendel is really good, but I can't go up there during the week. Tell me your favorite trails


----------



## gav (Jul 9, 2004)

*Germany*

Hi
I am an Aussie currently living in germany, i do not know the area you are talking about but do you know of any tracks around southern munich. I have no car and my german is not to good. i would appreciate it if you could help. Do you also know of any MTB clubs in munich or something?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*No idea*

Sorry mate!

I have only been to Munich twice and with no bike, so I don't have a clue about trails over there.

Good luck,
Cris


----------



## mountainbike_demon (Jul 18, 2004)

Where is that place exactly in germany? and for munich i dont know any trail near but if u can manage to go to garmish-partenkichen its real nice


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Saarbruecken is...*

right next to the French border. It is the capital of the Saarland, about an hour south of Saint Wendel (XC & DH world champioship site every other year). It is about 200 km south west of Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## mountainbike_demon (Jul 18, 2004)

no sorry i dunno the area i live in the northern part of germnany near koln


----------



## chopperguth (Sep 26, 2003)

*Rodalben trail F*

Check out Rodalben Trail F. It is a must ride if you live in Germany! It is a fast rollercoaster ride and is the best trail I have ridden here in Germany. It is 47 km long and is 98% singletrack. If you go, hit the trail early before the hikers! I usualy go at 0730-0800 and seldom have hikers to worry about. Give yourself about 3 hours to complete it ( average speed on our group rides are 14 kmph)

http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/Europe,Trails/Europe-Germany/,Rodalben/PRD_166957_4537crx.aspx

www.mapquest.de

Enjoy!
Chopperguth


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Thanks chopperguth*



chopperguth said:


> Check out Rodalben Trail F. It is a must ride if you live in Germany! It is a fast rollercoaster ride and is the best trail I have ridden here in Germany. It is 47 km long and is 98% singletrack. If you go, hit the trail early before the hikers! I usualy go at 0730-0800 and seldom have hikers to worry about. Give yourself about 3 hours to complete it ( average speed on our group rides are 14 kmph)
> 
> http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/Europe,Trails/Europe-Germany/,Rodalben/PRD_166957_4537crx.aspx
> 
> ...


I will try it one of the coming weekends, it is only about an hour by train, so i guess it won't be hard to get there LOL...

See you in the trails,
Cris


----------



## Postal (Sep 8, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I will try it one of the coming weekends, it is only about an hour by train, so i guess it won't be hard to get there LOL...
> 
> See you in the trails,
> Cris


Did you make it to Rodalben? I've always heard great recommendations on this trail and finally made my way last weekend. It was well worth it. You really must get over here and check it out. It's only a 20 minute drive for me. I'm in Landstuhl. Not sure how the train connects that way, but definitely let me know what you think!

Chris


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*I haven't so far....*



Postal said:


> Did you make it to Rodalben? I've always heard great recommendations on this trail and finally made my way last weekend. It was well worth it. You really must get over here and check it out. It's only a 20 minute drive for me. I'm in Landstuhl. Not sure how the train connects that way, but definitely let me know what you think!
> 
> Chris


but I will try to go soon.... I have been to landstuhl several times however (only movie theather with movies in English around here)....... still it is 45 minutes away by train or around a 30 min. drive.........

back to topic........ I will try to go to Rodalben... lately I have only stuck around here.. Saarbruecken -St. Ingbert and the such....

Thanks for the recomendation... was trail easy to find???????

Cris


----------



## Postal (Sep 8, 2004)

crisillo said:


> but I will try to go soon.... I have been to landstuhl several times however (only movie theather with movies in English around here)....... still it is 45 minutes away by train or around a 30 min. drive.........
> 
> back to topic........ I will try to go to Rodalben... lately I have only stuck around here.. Saarbruecken -St. Ingbert and the such....
> 
> ...


On the second try it was. Park at the gas station (AVIA) and cross the street to the path back out of town. Look for the little F signs and it just veers off up the hill. I rode about 20 miles out and back. I had a great time.

I do love the Kino here. That's right by my house. We walk there all the time.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Cool!!*

I will give it a try as soon as I can......... you are lucky having that Kino so close....... oh well....

Keep on ridin'!



Postal said:


> On the second try it was. Park at the gas station (AVIA) and cross the street to the path back out of town. Look for the little F signs and it just veers off up the hill. I rode about 20 miles out and back. I had a great time.
> 
> I do love the Kino here. That's right by my house. We walk there all the time.


----------



## scarkinsmel (Mar 18, 2004)

*When and if you come up*

please email me and I will meet you for the ride. I live 10k from the trail and think it is on of the best I've ridden. It is easy to follow if you do it solo, just watch out for the couple of wierd turns. Ed


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Great!!!*

I will .. thanks a lot.. I don't think I will be able to do it this weekend.... but I will let you know.

Cris



scarkinsmel said:


> please email me and I will meet you for the ride. I live 10k from the trail and think it is on of the best I've ridden. It is easy to follow if you do it solo, just watch out for the couple of wierd turns. Ed


----------



## egilkison (Oct 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anybody know any good MTB routes near Saarbruecken. I know that St. Wendel is really good, but I can't go up there during the week. Tell me your favorite trails


Well my fav trail is like on the other side of the globe... North Kohalla, Big Island, Hawaii. But!, like I mentioned to the other guy looking for track. ALDI MARKT... had this spring a friggin' neat map with everything you could ask for/or any location. Problem is... Its Huge! Like over 8 massive fold out maps in one box with a fat book included. Talk about over kill. Anyways you might find it to your liking, and Adi just might put it in the shelf again next spring... Good Luck


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*I will check that,..*

I shop at Aldi regularly, I wonder how I missed it last spring.. I will keep my eyes open.

Thanks,
Cris



egilkison said:


> Well my fav trail is like on the other side of the globe... North Kohalla, Big Island, Hawaii. But!, like I mentioned to the other guy looking for track. ALDI MARKT... had this spring a friggin' neat map with everything you could ask for/or any location. Problem is... Its Huge! Like over 8 massive fold out maps in one box with a fat book included. Talk about over kill. Anyways you might find it to your liking, and Adi just might put it in the shelf again next spring... Good Luck


----------

